# Game 66: Cleveland Cavaliers (45-18) @ Los Angeles Lakers (14-51)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe I was wrong about Huertas earlier in the season. Now that he's actually getting minutes, I've been impressed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huertas already with a career high 11 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some excellent passes and just missing easy shots. Frustrating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Channing Frye is killing us. Ridiculous.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

kobe 22 pts/27 minutes
russell 20 pts/25 minutes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Clarkson had himself a decent game, we might still be in this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#BombForBenSimmons


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Huertas is useless if he can't play in a fast offense and have the ball in his hands. 

He has looked good recently with the increased tempo lately. The man knows how to pass, thas for sure.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Channing Frye was playing out of his mind last night. It's nice to see that, in the event that Love gets injured again, we at least have a floor spacer that can take his place this time.


----------

